# FTDI USB/Serial -- CBUS support?



## gardner (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a USB dongle that uses an FTDI FT323R and the uftdi/ucom drivers work great. I would like to take advantage of some features wired onto the CBUS (GPIO) pins of my dongle. I am curious if there are any provisions in the driver, maybe for some ioctls or something, to muck with these.

http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documen ... Ft245R.pdf

If not, I think I can just wire things to the DTR or RTS or something and control these in the normal way. It would be nice to use control lines that ucom won't know about though.


----------



## nox@ (Dec 25, 2013)

It looks like devel/libftdi might have some sup*p*ort?  At least I see CBUS-related #defines in /usr/local/include/ftdi.h, tho*ugh* I haven't tried using it.

Good luck... 
Juergen


----------

